# Gypsy jazz rest-stroke picking...



## distressed_romeo

Does anyone have an explanation for how this works, as I can't find an explanation anywhere? Apparently it's a really unique picking and fingering system that most gypsy jazz guitarists use. I've heard that part of it is that you always begin each new string with a down-stroke (kinda like how Greg Howe tends to structure his picking runs), but I can't find anything beyond that. Can anyone help?


----------



## Mikey D

This guy is selling a book... and it has a few examples for free. Doesn't cover anything new really though.

I would also be interested in hearing about this as I love Bireli Lagrene's playing.


----------



## bostjan

You could write an entire book on gypsy jazz right picking. I've seen lots of workshops available (never went to any, though) that focus on picking.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Mikey D said:


> This guy is selling a book... and it has a few examples for free. Doesn't cover anything new really though.
> 
> I would also be interested in hearing about this as I love Bireli Lagrene's playing.



I found that site last night when I was hunting for info on this topic. May have to check it out, as I finally got into Django a couple of months ago...
Bireli Lagrene's an awesome guitarist too.


----------



## distressed_romeo

While I remember, Troy Grady is apparently going to tackle the Gypsy picking style in his 'Cracking the Code' documentary. Apparently it's actually very similar to the way Yngwie constructs his lines.


----------



## DDDorian

From what I can gather, the gypsy rest-stroke involves more of a "nudge" rather than a defined picking motion; when the pick makes contact with the string you're relying on momentum for the follow-through so that the pick kinda glides around the circumference of the string, rather than just hitting it out of the way like you would with a regular pick-stroke. It's more a matter of tone than economy; gypsy jazz really is just about stealing from Django, hence why there are very particular ways of doing things. Honestly, if you're ripping gypsy jazz licks on electric, the rest-stroke technique isn't really worth bothering with, in my opinion.


----------



## MetalMike

I always thought it was very similar to economy picking.  As DDorian said, I don't think it will really make a huge difference unless you're playing acoustic gypsy jazz.


----------



## Stan P

is not that just a clean arpegio playing?


----------



## Devon8822

A simple way of putting it is, as far as picking stroke direction goes, is it is alternate picking, but every string change is a downstroke. This turns out to be mostly downstrokes. Wrist position is similar to classical in that you dont rest your wrist on the bridge or body. Your pick falls onto each string and continues to rest on the string below it. They also throw in sweep arpeggios sometimes.


----------



## Stan P

Devon8822 said:


> A simple way of putting it is, as far as picking stroke direction goes, is it is alternate picking, but every string change is a downstroke. This turns out to be mostly downstrokes. Wrist position is similar to classical in that you dont rest your wrist on the bridge or body. Your pick falls onto each string and continues to rest on the string below it. They also throw in sweep arpeggios sometimes.



Interesting ... I wonder how to perform arpegios played from high to low with downstrokes ... i know it is possible, but why one would do that?? Because Jango liked it this way?


----------



## Stan P

Here is my take

Here is another one


----------



## Amiro

Here's Andreas Öberg explaining it:


----------



## SnowfaLL

so its basically economy picking, with an emphasis on "following thru" the string, almost like slapping bass technique.

NEAT. I will work on that, I love gypsy.


----------



## freepower

I studied with a guy who studied with Django's son for a week or so, and he went into a bit of detail - the basic principle is -

Downstrokes whereever possible! 


Seriously though - acoustic guitars in large venues need to be picked hard to be heard, and that's the whole point.

Using the weight of the arm and a big pick is going to help a LOT.

As for the fingering system, I can't promise this, but I might have notes from said teacher I can scan or upload - they'd actually all be fingered for Django (2 fingers) but the picking would still make sense. 

And mind you, Django has some wicked 2 finger licks that make perfect sense played like that.


----------



## AngelVivaldi

It's more like a hovering-over-the-string technique and yes, using LOTS of down picking. It's incredibly difficult to get used to especially if you're already used to playing the more "traditional" method


----------



## Bakerman

Marty Friedman uses that approach on a lot of things, like these:


----------



## distressed_romeo

Cheers guys.  Since I started this thread (a loooooooooong time ago!) there was actually a really interesting series of columns by John Jorgenson in Guitar World that explained the technique in a lot of detail. I still haven't gotten up the nerve to try it though.


----------

